

Children more vulnerable to mobile phone radiation - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/mobiles--handhelds/mobile-phones-and-young-brains/2008/01/26/1201368996791.html

======
Leon
Hah, didn't England go through this same scare a while ago?

Nothing quite like sensationalism in the media.

